

Full-Stack Fundamentals: Introduction - AdrianRossouw
http://daemon.co.za/2014/04/introduction-fullstack-fundamentals/

======
AdrianRossouw
This is the first in a series of weekly updates explaining the entire stack
from top-to-bottom, and how all the pieces fit together.

I'm mentoring some students that are pretty much in the 'web designer/has
built a wordpress theme' category. This series captures what I am going to be
teaching them on our weekly sessions.

So the theme is kind of 'you need this sort of tool', 'this is why you need
it', 'these are what your options are', 'this is what i recommend/use', 'this
is why', and then follow that up with a set of links for further information.

